# Plant ID please



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I bought this plant as a bunch from my LFS. It was sold to me as Ludwigia natans. However, looking up pictures of natans doesn't seem to get me anywhere. I have already posted this request many months ago, but the picture was hazy. At that time it was told to me that what I had was probably Rotala macrandra "Green". However, upon growing this plant out and selling/trading it, there has been some doubt that it truly is macrandra "Green". So I've taken some more pics of this guy and I hope you all can help me ID this bugger.
BTW, I grow this guy is 8WPG+. When I remember to dose my NO3 and micros, I can get him to grow over 2" per day. I have a ton of this guy that will be going up for sale very soon.

TIA

-Dustin


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like _Ludwigia repens x arcuata_. Leaves are too narrow for regular _repens_.

Definitely not a _Rotala_.

_
Ludwigia natans_ is not a valid name. It's a very old synonym for _L. repens_. That's why you aren't getting anything on it.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I also have Ludwigia repens in the same tank. And yes, they look nothing alike. The repens has much broader leaves, with a darker, more magenta-ish color.

However, looking at this pic here doesn't seem to quite match what I have:

http://aquamaniacs.net/forum/cms_view_article.php?aid=58

And then I look here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/4273-id-please-repens.html

my plants doesn't have the undulating leaf edges.

-Dustin


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Those two plants actually are most likely the same thing. Keep in mind that differing conditions and genetic stock can influence how it grows. It's even possible that some of the plants might be arcuata x repens and not the opposite. I think we can rule out _repens_, _palustris_ and the rest of the Ludwigias.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, so unless somebody else chimes in, I'll start calling this guy L. repens x arcuata.

Thanks again.

-Dustin


----------

